# Problem Installing GTA-IV (Episode of Liberty city)



## Genius-jatt (Mar 17, 2014)

*Problem Installing GTA-IV (Episode of Liberty city)*

Dear friends I want to Install GTA-IV (Episode of liberty city) Game, I already play it before but after formatting HDD, Now the problem is when I try to install the game Part-1 is ok & when It ask for second disk I insert Disk-2 it dons't accept it ,I am sure data is ok on DVD, So I try to write 2nd disk again on dvd but no use as the problem remain the same ? So please let me know where is the problem thanks.

*The path is like this:- DVD RW Drive (H GTA-4(Libert city)*

*Part-1= GTAIVEFLC_DVD1
Part-2= GTAIVEFLC_DVD2*

I don't under stand what is the problem ,It wasted my many hours. So please help me Thanks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2014)

Have you bought this game ?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Have you bought this game ?



I didn't get you friend and pl help me if you can thanks


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2014)

What error are you getting? and how can you make sure that the data in the DVD is ok.

- - - Updated - - -



Genius-jatt said:


> I didn't get you friend and pl help me if you can thanks



From where did you get the game/DVD.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Have you bought this game ?



pirated cd's are also bought.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What error are you getting? and how can you make sure that the data in the DVD is ok.



The error is that when I put the second DVD-2 in the tray it didn't accept and keep on saying that," continue with the disk-2 or put the disk-2 but when I try with disk-2 many time clicking ok, it don't continue with second part of installation ?

Second question: For data there is no error in coping data to HDD or DVD ,I mean no corruption in data.
& one thing more if it has path problem then it should say ,"path not found ?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 18, 2014)

Just copy both the contents of dvd to the same folder in hdd and install from there.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 18, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Just copy both the contents of dvd to the same folder in hdd and install from there.



Thanks dear and pl see the path is like this as bellow:

*ON HDD:- GAMES/ GTA-4(Liberty city)*

Part-1= GTAIVEFLC_DVD1
Part-2= GTAIVEFLC_DVD2

*ON DVD:-  DVD RW Drive (H: GTA-4(Libert city)*

Part-1= GTAIVEFLC_DVD1
Part-2= GTAIVEFLC_DVD2


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 18, 2014)

If you copy both DVD contents to the same folder and run setup, it doesn't ask for dvd 2.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 19, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> If you copy both DVD contents to the same folder and run setup, it doesn't ask for dvd 2.



Ok you mean from HDD , let me try bro thanks for suggestion again


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot ariftwister bro ,Yes it works and the game is installed nicely. You are great man


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2014)

No problem, In Future Try to buy Original Games.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2014)

What operating system are you using? Can you save the game without games for Windows live!?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What operating system are you using? Can you save the game without games for Windows live!?



I am using WIN-7 and I think its not saved without Window's live. If there is a method then I would appreciate the Trick.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes there is some patch to remove gfw live integration


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yes there is some patch to remove gfw live integration



Link ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Link ??



update the game......... it will auto remove it.............


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> update the game......... it will auto remove it.............



GTA 4 too ??


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> GTA 4 too ??



I don't knw about that update/patch. Currently I'm playing and saving gta 4 without gfw live. (it's pirated from torrent)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I don't knw about that update/patch. Currently I'm playing and saving gta 4 without gfw live. (it's pirated from torrent)



If someone can confirm that GTA4 won't use GFWL then I can finally play that game. Don't want that GFWL crap with any game.


----------

